# Duration of Labor? Pot Belly



## oceanseve (Mar 3, 2013)

First litter (and last!) for her and for me. First piglet was tail first with one leg out and one leg in, stillborn with help. Contractions stopped for a few hours, but picked up again. She has been pushing for 8 hours with no result. Definitely still carrying, way too big to be a single piglet litter. Can't see or feel anyone near the vagina. From first pig presenting it has now been 13 hours.  I've only read in one place that it can take days for a first timer everything else says no more than a few hours. I'm thinking I need to get her to the vet in the morning.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 3, 2013)

That's definately too long to be pushing. I suspect a malpresentation. You will need to lube up and feel for presentation or get the vet out asap. Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## oceanseve (Mar 4, 2013)

I just checked on her (3 am here) She's sleeping, but you can see her contracting still. I'm planning on being at the vet the moment they open. They aren't 24/7 unfortunately. They are the only vet within an hour of here that handle pot bellies. Thanks! I needed someone else to chime in so I didn't feel like I was over reacting.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 4, 2013)

If she will let you go in, she likely has a breech piglet that is laying across the cervix instead of lined up.  You'll just need to gently wiggle the piglet until it is in place and gently pull it out.  If she will not let you go in, let the vet do it.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 4, 2013)

Any news? My sow (full size pig) had 13 piglets yesterday. I missed the birth. When I got to the barn found a stillborn (suspect firstborn) and 2 that didn't survive. 10 are doing good today. Have been thinking about your little piggie .


----------



## oceanseve (Mar 6, 2013)

I couldn't feel anything near the cervix on Sunday. The vet on Monday said the same thing. He sectioned her, all piglets were dead (which I expected) and she died at the vet's office Monday night.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 6, 2013)

How sad!  
 so sorry


----------



## Cricket (Mar 6, 2013)

That's awful--so sorry.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 6, 2013)

Very sad to hear about the loss of our pig and piglets. Did the vet say what happened?


----------



## oceanseve (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the sympathy. No, the vet didn't give us an explanation. He just gave us her carcass and took our money. My piggy that is left is having a hard time. He is far less friendly than she was so there's not much I can do to make him feel better. Poor guy is pacing the main stretch of fence looking for her


----------



## PattySh (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh how sad for the remaining piggy. I suspect her piglets were too big for her. I haven't heard of many csections with full size pigs but tjey seem to be more common with the little ones. Hope you can find him a little friend.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 11, 2013)

> He sectioned her, all piglets were dead (which I expected) and she died at the vet's office Monday night.


OUCH on the death & the vet bill! That is rough. 

Liz


----------

